# FiiO New Portable Headphone Amp A1 --Classic & Tiny & Metal



## FiiO

Link to product overview: http://fiio.net/en/products/53
 Full specifications: http://fiio.net/en/products/53/parameters 
  
 Reviews of A1 :
  
 1."Audio micro gadget with a bass attitude" by twister6 :
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-a1-micro-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15146
 2. "Micro Power!" by BloodyPenguin 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-a1-micro-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15109
 3."[PMReviews] Fiio A1 - An Ultra Portable Amp" by thatonenoob 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-a1-micro-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15200
  
  
As the most representative portable headphone amplifier, the E06 (or its predecessors E5/E6) was one of the most popular models among FiiO products in terms of sales quantity. Indeed, a portable amp at this price determines its high market demands. After the E06 served for so long time, it’s time for us to greet its new born successor the brand new A1.
 
FiiO A1 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents! details please view here.


----------



## FiiO

*Post with Comment to Win an A1!*


Activity Times: 18th March to midnight 31st March (GMT+0)


Prize draw on: 1st April (GMT+0)


Prize&Quota: There will be three winners of this activity and each of them will get an A1, our brand new micro headphone amplifier. Post anything you like about the A1 or ask any questions that interest you in this thread and you might win an A1 by just a few taps on the keyboard! Looking forward to your participation!

Qualification:
Only those who were already members of Head-Fi.org before March 17th 2016 are qualified for the lucky draw. 

Format of comment:
Actually you do not have to follow any format when you post. However, any meaningless post with only numbers, emoticons or symbols will be considered an invalid post. 

How to choose the winners: randomly draw (We will post the way we draw in the notification of lucky winner )


Statement:

1. Each ID may win the prize at most for once only.

2. The winner will go to the next post under the following conditions:
A. Invalid post
 B. FiiO staffs’posts
 C. Poster who has won a prize with his former post.

3. When the winners are announced, we will send private message to you for your shipping information. Winners who fail to respond within seven days will be considered as having waived their right to claim the prize and we will contact the next poster in the thread (subject to rules 3A, 3B and 3C).The prize will be sent out by express or parcel post at our cost. However, the winner should bear any taxes that may incur.

4. FiiO Electronics Technology CO.，LTD reserves all rights to interpret and amend the rules of this activity as necessary.


----------



## RedJohn456

I have always been intrigued by compact and micro sized amplifiers, and I would love to see FiiO's take on this form factor! Especially in light of how well the E06 was received, it would be awesome to see what improvements have been made.
  
 Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Congrats for the new baby!
  
 About the BASS3 curve on product page, is it correct?
 In my reading its not an attenuated bass, all the range is about -5db lower - its like the BASS off at lower volume, right?
  
 Regards


----------



## FiiO

redjohn456 said:


> I have always been intrigued by compact and micro sized amplifiers, and I would love to see FiiO's take on this form factor! Especially in light of how well the E06 was received, it would be awesome to see what improvements have been made.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!


 
 RedJohn456,  hope someday you will have chance to try our this tiny headphone amplifier.


----------



## Billyk

Wow!
 What a tiny little beauty it is. I am always fascinated by the performance of these little things. Here's hoping I get a chance to find out all about this one!!


----------



## pfloyd

I was just about to pull the trigger on the E06. I am interested in comparisons between the 06 and A1.


----------



## speakerphone

Looks great. I'm also looking forward to trying the Fiio EM3.


----------



## AC1

Will be interested to see how it compares to other mini/micro amps as well.


----------



## FlyingFungus

I'm potentially in the market for a small amp...small look, big sound am I right?


----------



## HiFiChris

What are the exact differences between A1's two direct predecessors, the E6 and E06 Fujiyama if I might ask, except for the different naming and labeling on the outside? Any internal changes?

 The E6 was a good amp for getting 'round high impedance source devices without having to spend much. Bit plasticky but hey, low output impedance and two included cables. It was always a model I recommended to newer users in Germany when they wanted to try out how their multi-driver in-ears sound correctly but didn't want to or couldn't spend much on a more expensive portable low-impedance headphone amplifier.


----------



## turbobb

Would be awesome if there was another version/model of A1 that featured BT receiver w/aptX so I can clip to my collar for wireless use with headphones. Majority of current aptX receivers lack an amp and the Audio Technica ones are not local models so no warranty.
  
 EDIT: Good luck with the product launch and thanks for this contest!


----------



## KookaBurrra

Remind a lot the E6... Great small piece of AMP ! 
 TPA6130A2 at headphone amp, interesting.


----------



## FiiO

billyk said:


> Wow!
> What a tiny little beauty it is. I am always fascinated by the performance of these little things. Here's hoping I get a chance to find out all about this one!!


 

 Billyk, you will have chance to try this little beauty, it is shipped all over the world now, but i do wish you will be the lucky one to win one A1 here.


----------



## FiiO

speakerphone said:


> Looks great. I'm also looking forward to trying the Fiio EM3.


 

 Hi speakerphone, thanks , we are helding the review recruitment of EM3 now , warmly welcome to post your information there to join us together : http://www.head-fi.org/t/801600/fiio-em3-review-recruitment-is-on-now


----------



## howdy

What a great looking compact device!


----------



## lightvu

It's beautiful - like an ipod shuffle but 10x more awesome =P


----------



## audionewbi

Looks nice, reminds of me of Lehmann Traveller, congrats.


----------



## EISENbricher

Wow the A1 looks promising and a very nice upgrade to the E6, in the similar form factor.


----------



## Jethrosang

Since there is no mention, it is okay to send multiple replies??
  
 Intriguing


----------



## ER4S

Will A1 be good with ER4S for mobile listening?


----------



## thirstysparrow

I love how tiny and awesome this looks while still performing as good as it does!!


----------



## bimadz

Wow.. what a great looking little amp, hope I have a chance to listen to its sound.. Congrats!


----------



## niron

The Fiio A1 appears to have a GREAT form factor.
  
 One day i'm gonna win something


----------



## semantic50

super excited to see this type of product. I've been a fan of the larger home use headphone amps I've heard. I'd love to see how the portables compare.


----------



## Saoshyant

Unless I'm mistaken, wasn't there already a Fiio A1 before htis micro-amp?  I would have expected with your naming scheme for this to be called the E6K or something similar.
  
 Other than that, I'm quite awaiting a chance to hear it, as I love doing micro-portable setups.  While I still love using my 1st gen X5, it can't compete with the ease of carrying an M3 with an E6 or similar velcro'd to the back.  I've used the E6 for a long time, and while it's recently been replaced by something a bit high end, I still use it for any time I need some bass boosting.


----------



## Rnewton3

Looks tiny, will be awesome if it performs well!!


----------



## bala

Haven't heard it, but that sure is a good looking amp!


----------



## Pesors

Hope this post is lucky.


----------



## Michael Bale

I wanted a FiiO for soo long, but since I'm a student i can't afford it but only dream of winning it, may the gods of random be in my odds


----------



## melro

Hope I have luck with this my post. Fiio A1 seems to be excellent and well built.


----------



## Harijs

My lucky post!


----------



## PinoNL

Looks great! I think it would be a nice combo with my iPod Nano. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lalala6

What a sleek looking little amp! I'm sure it is a great improvement over the E6 (one of my first ever amps when I started this hobby). Hope I win one!


----------



## Freedomer

Nice design. FiiO delivers as always!


----------



## Criss969

I am a proud owner of the E06 and would also be interested in this little guy! Thanks,
 Fiio!


----------



## poulpe

Let's try !


----------



## Bananam4n

Love how many giveaways fii0 does.. now if I could only win one. Looks great for use with iems!


----------



## gr8soundz

Looks like this would be a nice upgrade from my old E5.


----------



## DeanZuhri

Upgraded my portable setup recently but it is still incomplete without any amp. Maybe this could be the right time!


----------



## CocaCola15

Would be loving a tiny amp, fond memories of the E6, though I still even have an E3! I think that was FiiO's first amp ever.


----------



## Fernandez

I have an E07K which I use very frequently on my MacBook. I am really satisfied with its features and overall quality but I have found it difficult to attach it to the back of my iPhone.

It would be really AWESOME if Fiio releases something like a protector case with a compartment for this tiny Fiio Amp instead of the elastic bands solution provided with e07k.

Really nice looking btw! Would really like to give it a try with my CKR9s!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Riisalat

I know this is a perfect little amp but every time i see one i picture it stacked and clipped to my ipod shuffle and driving my iems ! Cant imagine how that would look and sound driving an EX1 !


----------



## Shenook

I would love to have this for portable use at work... I just bought a fiio x3.. I hope this has a low noise floor.


----------



## d marc0

Awesome promo! good luck to the entrants.


----------



## linkin360

I would like to compare it to my current DIY amp


----------



## Vartan

Nice design!


----------



## Bansaku

I was sold at Metal!


----------



## tgrosu

I used to own the E06 from Fiio, but unfortunately it was stolen from me.
 However, from the experience with the device, it was a pretty little beast, perfectly capable of amplifying my Samsung Note 4. What was interesting was that the amplifier added no colorature to the original sound, thus being neutral, at least to my ears.
 The only downside, however, was the dimensions of the device, which, by the way, makes it the ultimate portable device but, at the same time, can hardly be sticked together with such an impressive device as the Note 4.
 Based on my experience, Fiio A1 should be a bang for the buck.
 Look forward to test it.


----------



## Durza

I've been excited about the new A3 since i heard about it! The e6 was my first amp and i bought it for a crappy pair of Sony on-ears. Unfortionatly, the sony's weren't very good, but the e6 brought the nonexistent bass up a bit. The e6 did what it advertised in a small form factor and at a small price. My hope is that the A3 improved on the sound quality and ease-of-use. I still have the e6 and it would be pretty fun to a-b test the two.


----------



## canali

Interesting new amp...love the form factor...have read good things on many fiio products, yet haven't owned one...the X7 has been on my radar
given its streaming capable....maybe I'll be lucky in this draw


----------



## twister6

durza said:


> I've been excited about the new A3 since i heard about it! The e6 was my first amp and i bought it for a crappy pair of Sony on-ears. Unfortionatly, the sony's weren't very good, but the e6 brought the nonexistent bass up a bit. The e6 did what it advertised in a small form factor and at a small price. My hope is that the A3 improved on the sound quality and ease-of-use. I still have the e6 and it would be pretty fun to a-b test the two.


 
  
 Do you mean A1, not A3, right?
  
 It's definitely one cute little amp!!!  My full review is here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-a1-micro-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15146


----------



## themad

FiiO always brings great products at great prices! Hopefully the A1 is another winner!


----------



## rosie bowers

It looks really tiny, with a nice minimalist design.


----------



## mgunin

Cool idea, I'm really curious how A1 will pair with my iBasso DX50, hopefully will add a bit bass which is what it needs sometimes


----------



## A2029

I'd like to pair this with a pair of UERR's and see how it sounds


----------



## justrest

It looks really fantastic! I am totally sure amazing PP product in here.


----------



## bamzat

I've tried this amp which brought by mr. Asep from Dontblameyourears (local audio store in Jakarta). Well, paired with my planar headphone (Fostex T50RP modded) and high impendance earbud (Crossroad HR-1), this little tiny amp is rock solid and can deliver some nice sound for even my planar ! Wow !


----------



## bfob

Great form factor for on the go.


----------



## pat1984

Very interesting little device. Would love to compare it to the Fiio E11 and Caying C5...


----------



## OSiRiSsk

give me give me !!  looks kewl!


----------



## saxon48

Never used such a "micro"-sized amplifier before. Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## AccCreate

I always wondered how much of a difference an amp sounded like.
 I'm a simple college student and cause of that, I have to be wiser with the way I have to spend (though it seems that I already spoiled almost a thousand just on in ears)
  
 I want this to be an opportunity to try getting the new portable headphone amp.
 If I do get it (!!!!!) and it's phenomenal, I think it will convert me in the future to look for amps 
  
  
  
 That said, it looks nice. So small and so kawaiii!


----------



## OneL0ve

What is this? A1?


----------



## crashtest33

What is it?!


----------



## atom1000

Look so great, I own e06 and x5.I'm looking forward it.


----------



## caecillius

Love my e12, can't wait to try the A1 with my more portable cans.


----------



## Gofre

I've been on the fence about whether to recreate my miniature rig of an iPod Nano Square and FiiO E6 that I used during university, winning an A1 would make that a very easy decision!


----------



## pila405

Seems compact and very portable.


----------



## cityle

It's so mini and so cute. But would it be possible to have one that is bluetooth/aptx? That would be great (and can be also a little bit longer if necessary, it would still be small)


----------



## bk123

I have recently purchased Astell & Kern Jr. I would love to play with this little powerful amp of yours.
  
 Thanks for your offer.


----------



## pabmen

I want it!


----------



## Wiljen

I love the Fiio products I have now, and am interested to see the A1's advances.  I am assuming a new generation of battery means either an improved run-time or the ability to drive higher impedance cans vs the E6.  It would be great to have a truly micro amp to pair with your smartphone that has enough grunt to really drive 32ohm Grados or the 56ohm Superlux.   Right now I use a larger amp but something more travel friendly is always appreciated.


----------



## TimeLord

Is there audible noise level with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## MalleAvel

Thanks for the wonderful opportunity fiio! i be sure to check this amp out.


----------



## kidsiapno

I really want to experience and to know the difference of having a portable amp.


----------



## Dasenster

Hi all!
  
 Really nice looking amp, is it steel covered?
  
 I just red the first post, it is steel! 
  
 Wonder how does it sound with my Grado60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thnx!


----------



## Zojokkeli

So, would this work nicely with my X3II?


----------



## sikahr

Cool.
  
 I own E6 and pass it to my son, now he enjoy it with SonyMH1C (great match).
 New A1 is bling bling thing, and I am sure SQ is better then look.
  I’ll be very happy to use one with my  IEMs.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Looks great! I hope I win one!


----------



## Sp12er3

Faithful user of both M3 and Q1... dunno what i'd do if I get an A1, but will try my luck anyway... Cheers!


----------



## ModMax

Very nice team Fiio! I think my IEMs have just found a new best friend. Cheers!


----------



## dullknives

would love to check this out with my other FiiO products as well as my nexus 5x.  nice to see FiiO introducing new products regularly.


----------



## Shenook

crashtest33 said:


> What is it?!


 
 It's a small portable AMP.  I looked on their main Fiio site and it wasn't clear on the page.  If you go to products and portable amps then you will find it there so it's an amp.  With a nice look I might add.


----------



## crashtest33

shenook said:


> It's a small portable AMP.  I looked on their main Fiio site and it wasn't clear on the page.  If you go to products and portable amps then you will find it there so it's an amp.  With a nice look I might add.


 It's gonna have to be pretty sensational to compete with my Pure II+!


----------



## Mr Trev

Got an E6. Love to see how the A1 compares


----------



## BMARKB1963

As I am currently looking into a portable solution, this contest is happening at the best time!


----------



## Bytor123

My X1 just died


----------



## jithu215

Is a1 fiios replacement for e6..already have an x5 so no need of it.but looks very cute


----------



## mahajanrahul

i have fiio e17k .......would love to combine with this beautiful tiny amp.....


----------



## CANiSLAYu

How does the A1 compare to the internal amp of the X3-II in terms of power?


----------



## JWolf

I would loveto give the A1 a go. I want to hear how it sounds with my X3II and my iPhone 6s. I am very interested in the small form factor. I really do like my X3II and the A1 should make a good addition to my portable stereo system.


----------



## Double-A

Consider me entered!


----------



## younglee200

Looks just like the E6 which I enjoyed for a long time for its performance & size / price value.  Personally I can't imagine justifying carrying an amp any larger than this.  Here's to wishing.


----------



## McFortner

I have the E5 and would love to compare it with this one.


----------



## paradoxology

I'd love to have one!


----------



## ClassicalViola

Always amazed by the design and function of FiiO devices. This new mini A1 amp sure looks compact, well built and packed with many features. Would be very delighted if I could have the chance to try it out!


----------



## fac

Looks very interesting !!


----------



## jo-shway

Been interested in the A1 - would love to win one to satisfy my interest without expense!


----------



## Eudemon369

Damn it I just recently got into audiophile grade stuff and just made my account here


----------



## r2muchstuff

I have an E5 that died and 2 E6s. One with an iPod Shuffel via HP out, thus doubled amped, and one with am iPod Nano 6 via FiiO right angle 30 pin LOD. These make the greatest very small kits. Will order an A1 soon.

Thanks FiiO,
r


----------



## Nekrosov

Really like A1's design! Wish I win!


----------



## BGRoberts

I've been using Fiio  amps for years.   This looks like a sweet one.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Looks great, Wonder if it can drive a full size can like f.e MDR-Z7 which are 70-ohms? (planning on purchasing these phones)


----------



## Grom8

Me please  I need an amp for my new headphone setup. 
  
 Thanks for the giveaway opportunity!


----------



## Bleether

I love everything Fiio does. My original E17 is still going strong after nearly 4 years.


----------



## musiclvr

Wow, the New FiiO A1 looks sleek and perfect for the gym or on the go convenience! I hope to win this little marvel! Thanks for the opportunity FiiO.


----------



## hawk

I'd love to hear how my Grado SR125e's sound hooked up to this amp hopefully i'll win and find out.


----------



## gmurray618

What an awesome opportunity to check out this little amp.


----------



## deadmaudj

The FiiO A1 is a miniaturized powerhouse for portable audio gear. I look forward to receiving one of these prizes if the odds are ideal for my entry.


----------



## traviscash

Been eyeing this one for a few months, especially since I lost my E6 a few years ago. That was a nice little amp.


----------



## TRapz

Fiio seems to be churning out a bunch of cool gear these days. The old stuff still stands strong but boy do I want to try some of this new stuff.


----------



## holland123

Just purchased an e6, looking forward to checking it out as never used one before.


----------



## cmcinhk

I love the aesthetic design of it, good job industrial design team!


----------



## Trying2Learn

I have the Q1 and this would be the perfect solution for more active movements like sports! Praying to the gods of luck.


----------



## Midgetguy

I'd be happy to win one of these. It looks very good and I liked using my Fiio E6, naturally, this is even more appealing if it offers the better performance than an E6 while looking more premium as well. So happy to see that it doesn't have some sorta shiny or gloss finish. Matte is the way to go


----------



## Climber

Looking forward to hearing this some day!


----------



## ngoshawk

I love using my A3 (e11k) with my x3ii, and my e06 with my 6+...but I am curious to see what changes have been made to the a1! My daughter would love my old e06 if I win! Thank you for making such great products.


----------



## eldss

What accessories come included with the A1 and how long will it go on a full charge?


----------



## harpo1

Well since I own the E06 I'd definitely like to do a direct comparison between the two.  Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## FiiO

eudemon369 said:


> Damn it I just recently got into audiophile grade stuff and just made my account here


 
 Eudemon369, welcome on board here! the lucky thing is you have chance to join us next time .


----------



## FiiO

onel0ve said:


> What is this? A1?


 

 Hi OneL0ve, A1 is the Portable Headphone Amp. the upgraded version of E06.


----------



## ryanjsoo

Really excited for this, gave my e6 away when I sold my se535's and regretted it since, very nice piece of equipment for the price. The build looks to be much improved on the a1 too. 

Just wondering, have you considered using a 4 pole connector to pass through remote commands? i feel that the majority of customers will be using this with their smartphone, it would make the a1 even more practical.


----------



## TheBran

First, Tiny Headphones
 A New Tiny Shiny Thing
 An Amplifier
  
 This is my haiku, I hope you liked it.
  
 My IEMs need a little boost. Don't make them sad.
  
 Thanks FiiO for the opportunity.


----------



## Hutnicks

Did you go with the TI chip because of it's Directpath architecture?
  
 Can it play while charging? (I'm an E11 owner and not being able to do that is the only thing about the E11 that annoys me)


----------



## FiiO

cityle said:


> It's so mini and so cute. But would it be possible to have one that is bluetooth/aptx? That would be great (and can be also a little bit longer if necessary, it would still be small)


 

 Hi cityle, thanks for your suggestion, one portable amp with bluetooth/aptx, we will try our best to make it come true in the future.


----------



## Ashwin HL

the real question is...
 will it surpass the Fiio K1 .. if yes.. then let me get my hands on them and decide .


----------



## OneL0ve

fiio said:


> Hi OneL0ve, A1 is the Portable Headphone Amp. the upgraded version of E06.




I won!


----------



## FiiO

dasenster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Really nice looking amp, is it steel covered?
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, steel covered.


----------



## FiiO

bytor123 said:


> My X1 just died


 

 Hi Bytor123, so sorry to hear that, we will PM you to see what happened to your X1. we are so sorry for this inconvenience.


----------



## GimmeCans

Had an E5 and was very impressed. Looks like Son of E5, which I consider a good thing!


----------



## blueangel2323

Would love to try this out. Where does this fit in Fiio's lineup in terms of sound quality?


----------



## FiiO

jithu215 said:


> Is a1 fiios replacement for e6..already have an x5 so no need of it.but looks very cute


 

 Hi Jithu215,
  
 Yep, A1 is the upgraded version of E06.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Love mine! 
  
 [Click the Picture for my official review.]


  
 --


----------



## boyda87

I definitely want to get my hands on the A1. I think it would be a good match for my IEMs. Now let's see if lady luck is on my side.


----------



## thekorsen

I could use a portable amp like that! Hopefully this isn't a gag since it's being judged in April 1st though.


----------



## speecher

I have never owned a portable dac or amp before, who knows maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## dustdevil

Thanks FiiO!


----------



## rafaelpernil

It looks very cool. I think I could give it some usage... Thanks for the contest, FiiO!!
  
 Regards,
  
 Rafael


----------



## Yeskey

I'm wondering this or a Cmoy portable. I guess we're going to have to find out at the drawing!


----------



## Radog

Thanks FIIo
 I'm veru excited about the opportunity to play with it.


----------



## eron

I'm interested in the A1 to install permanently in my car to boost the aux input into the headunit. Is there any issue in leaving it on and charging?


----------



## hifiman33

WOW , Perfect design
  
 I love it
  
 Thanks FiiO !!


----------



## CoffeeDog

I've got one headphone amp/DAC, and it's a portable.  It's nevertheless a bit large, certainly not pocket-able, so I came beck here to Head-Fi to see what the good folks here had to say about some smaller ones, and what do I find but this wonderful chance!  So good luck to us all, and thanks FiiO!!!


----------



## tonglongjeff

I'd love to see how much power this amp can deliver!


----------



## esmBOS

Really want to remake this BT rig with the new A1


----------



## Shogster

Looks really cool.Would love to try it with my X3ii.


----------



## edsg

Hope to win this!! Love how small it is, wondering if it's gonna be better than fiio x1!


----------



## nofarewell

It looks beautiful! Would be a nice upgrade to my E06. Does it influence the depth, soundstage of an earphone?


----------



## MetaMorph

I have been in the market for something along these lines, so consider my interest piqued.


----------



## mahajanrahul

my fiio e17k stopped working yesterday so i could use an amp.......


----------



## labrat (Apr 1, 2018)

Del


----------



## jared basshead

i basically owned 4 fiios till date, starting with fiio E11 which was my first step to headfi and on amplifier realm, then i bought fiio E7  from a fellow headfier (ayaflo) which also happened to be my first DAC, then fiio X3 which again happened to be my first dedicated DAP.
 Now i wait fiio to step into planar mag headphones which will become my first planar mags 
  
 I know i'm cheap but no that's not why i buy fiios, its just i find them more intriguing and mainly because they dont overcharge for performance and i think most will agree with that.
  
 And yes here's the hope to get a chance to own this little beautiful thing


----------



## Solasuke

I wonder how it compares to the e17k?


----------



## YongxingLoo

I don't really undertand . Is this a portable amp with a rechargeable battery or is this usb powered ?


----------



## pctazhp

I'm all set with my desktop system. Would love to have this small and convenient amp for when I'm out and about )))


----------



## Type35

Fiio's design keeps on getting better and better. I wonder how much punch this little beast is packing. Hoping to win one to try it out.


----------



## tokiwa541

I have never tried any amplifiers because of size factors that makes me feel like walk holding bricks everywhere. I had tried some good amplifiers but everytime the size is a big turn-off. I wonder if A1 can change my prespective. Especially headphones with low impedance.


----------



## Sushi Ears

Looks very portable and smart. Should be interesting to compare this to my Fiio E12A.


----------



## Blazer39

Awesome, another fiio product to add into the collection


----------



## JennifersYummie

I wants the Fiio Fairy to put one under my pillow.


----------



## timb5881

I need a really good portable headphone amp! FiiO looks to to be a winner.


----------



## FiiO

yongxingloo said:


> I don't really undertand . Is this a portable amp with a rechargeable battery or is this usb powered ?


 

 Hi YongxingLoo, it is a portable amp with rechargeable battery.


----------



## FiiO

thekorsen said:


> I could use a portable amp like that! Hopefully this isn't a gag since it's being judged in April 1st though.


 
  
 thekorsen, you have our words , it is not being a gag on April 1st.


----------



## Vaanres

Are you plan to make an a1 with usb powered, it will be smaller   
 And can i use the lighting port to output audio instead 3.5mm, because maybe the next iphone will rid off 3.5mm  
  
 p/s:sorry for my bad english


----------



## reluctant_engineer

So these would be perfect as a bass booster for my HM5s!


----------



## OldDarth

Fiio looks like you've released a A1 product!
  
 Colour me intrigued.


----------



## bundy

I have only just brought my first headphone amp for my laptop & i'm very impressed with the improvement it has made to the sound through all of my headphones. So i have been thinking about getting next is a portable headphone amp. It would be cool to win your FiiO A1 portable headphone amp, I't looks cool & if it sounds half as good as it looks then it will be impressive to say the least. Many thanks A Allan


----------



## lurkusmaximus

Compare and contrast the A1 with the Mojo. The all metal construction is a big plus in my book. I won't have to worry about the case cracking and it has the potential to endure for a significantly longer time. Is the battery replaceable? If not, then that could become the limiting factor in the product's longevity. But most important is the sound. Can you provide a frequency response graph and floor noise levels? Thank you for continuing to develop products for this market.


----------



## kingdixon

can't wait to try,
  
 wondering what could such a tiny amp add to your own X5 !!


----------



## gerelmx1986

used to own an Oppo HA-2 while it was portable and sounded good... i was using it only as amp and therefore wasting the DAC section. Now looking for an amp-only setup and truly portable as the A1


----------



## abhinit90

Will it be released worldwide at the same date? Specifically asking for India?


----------



## Semiramide

So small! Just what I was deaming of. I don't like bulky things because yea, I use my player for commuting, and sadly, women's pocket are so small that I barely can keep my phone inside one, and my X3II inside the other one. Way to go, Fiio.


----------



## landroni

Happy user of a FiiO X3ii. I'd love to see what the A1 could do combined with my phone...


----------



## Yethal

I wonder how much improvement this little thing would offer over the E18 amp.


----------



## Carloacamatti

Hope to see how this little amp works


----------



## Solasuke

s'gonna be amazin. Does anyone know what kind of sound it has?


----------



## Voyageur

Would be perfect coupled with my ER-4


----------



## WayTooCrazy

This is a very cool looking amp. I used to use an E5 with a Sandisk player for my gym setup and it was fantastic!

 I would love the opportunity to try out the A1 and create a similar rig.


----------



## frogmeat69

Big fan of your stuff, can't wait to see how this little amp does, even better if I am one of the lucky ones to win!!


----------



## Synthax

Fiiodelity. The new portable audio design standards.
  
 I like your brand


----------



## JWolf

I am hoping I get to give the A1 a go. I really like my X3II.


----------



## Whenesday

Well, coming from someone who has tried the ever-first FiiO portable headphone amp powered by the AAA battery, the company has certainly gone a long way!! I suppose this still charges by USB right? Since I still have its old clip-on cousin.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

What a sexy little looking amp. I use an e6 and love it. Actually works great as a way to boost volume on PlayStation vita, and New 3ds and still keep a lightweight portable profile. Would love to try the A1.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Here's to throwing my name in and hoping for the best


----------



## OneL0ve

and I just bought an E6 a few months ago.


----------



## kendfw

Hoping for the best. If I get it, It would be nice being able to compare to my duo xq-10.


----------



## linux4ever

Looks cute with interesting EQ modes on the device itself. 
  
 Bass1: 2.7dB bass boost
 Bass2: 5.2dB bass boost
 Bass3: 5.2dB bass reduction
  
 One of the reviewer on head-fi (@twister6) has mentioned that it pairs up well with DUNU DN-2000J as it reduces the harshness at higher frequencies. The link to the review is given in the first post of this thread. Would be interesting to know how it pairs with PSB M4U 4 and FIIO X3 ii as the source as I own those two.


----------



## MorrisL

I want to hike up some mountain and stay there for weeks, like a bearded mountain man, and listen to symphonies coming out of my phone and through this little thing. Just wanted to share my fantasy. I know I'll turn that into reality one day.


----------



## m1ku

This would be interesting to see how it compares to the built in amp of my G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to everyone and myself!


----------



## Jorge599

Would be nice to try this micro amplifier


----------



## flibottf

Interresting! Of course I'll participate! I want one!


----------



## h2rulz

I would definitely be interested in using this as my on the go amplifier.
 It looks very sleek as well!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

After getting mojo I sold everything but kept this little amp. 
It's got terrific bass and is well made. The bass is actually surprisingly sound and deep. 

It's a winner.


----------



## dragonxx21

This looks pretty amazing! I've always loved things in a smaller form factor, and since I'm looking for a portable amp for my DJ100s, this definitely might be a viable option.


----------



## yxcl

i wanna try this amp.love fiio.


----------



## PoochZag

Does it have an internal battery, or must it be powered by USB?  Does it have the power to power the more common t50RP mods?


----------



## autumnholy

How good it is if the iPod nano 6 is still around. It'd be a dream of OCD! Look at the similar size and shape omg delicious! A true HiFi on the go.


----------



## reihead

Fiio keeps at it.
 Elegant looking device!


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Slightly smaller than the Tera player, what a pairing!


----------



## DivineCurrent

I am a fan of the Fiio E11, and this looks like its little brother! I also really like the bass boost settings on the E11, so i am excited to see the A1 has brought that back. Very convenient size, perfect for IEMs and portable use!


----------



## edulov

I am a proud owner of several different Fiio devices, including E06 portable amp. Not a bad thing speaking about sound, but totally uncomfortable and anti-ergonomic, comparing with other Fiio's products. So for me it is quite interesting the practicability of a newbee and loudness/quality of headphones at 55 Ohms and greater.


----------



## leeberry

This is my first (lucky?) post.


----------



## rmoody

I never win anything.


----------



## MissChristie

Looks neat! I have an E18 that I had originally bought to pair with my phone but since I upgraded the phone it is now being used as the source component for my partner's setup as my new phone has an excellent DAC. The E18's size just seemed too much of an encumbrance when all I really needed it for after the upgrade was to be an amp. But this looks like it could pair well with my current mobile situation. Moto X (2nd gen) > A1 > PM3!


----------



## 7UPguy

The Fiio E06 was my first amp. I have a Fiio X5 now, but I would love to have an A1 to use with my phone.


----------



## FiiO

poochzag said:


> Does it have an internal battery, or must it be powered by USB?  Does it have the power to power the more common t50RP mods?


 
 Hi PoochZag, 
  
 A1 has internal battery, the Output power of A1 is ≥78mW (16Ω loaded). 
Recommended earphone impedance: 16-100Ω.


----------



## FiiO

whenesday said:


> Well, coming from someone who has tried the ever-first FiiO portable headphone amp powered by the AAA battery, the company has certainly gone a long way!! I suppose this still charges by USB right? Since I still have its old clip-on cousin.


 
 Whenesday , glad to hear that you still have our E3 , Potable Headphone AMP by AAA battery. you are right,the A1 charges by USB now.


----------



## SptTablo

The form factor is awesome. 
  
 I used to own Cayin C5 headphone amp but it was too much of a hassle to pair with iPhone 6s Plus. 
  
 This would be perfect for to-go headphone amp


----------



## FiiO

abhinit90 said:


> Will it be released worldwide at the same date? Specifically asking for India?


 
 Hi abhinit90, it is already released into market, and we did arrange one shipment of A1 to our sales agent in India last week.


----------



## SangDang

First time I bought amp is E10k and it's really good 
 Hope I could try with this new one


----------



## yoztpetra

woah, I'm in!


----------



## chompchomps

Count me in! Looks really good!


----------



## getclikinagas

Would go great with my Sansa clip which, on occasion, leaves me wanting in the power dept.


----------



## flippanteer

I’ve been thinking of a portable amp for my 598s! Count me in!


----------



## FiiO

paulo abreu said:


> Congrats for the new baby!
> 
> About the BASS3 curve on product page, is it correct?
> In my reading its not an attenuated bass, all the range is about -5db lower - its like the BASS off at lower volume, right?
> ...


 
 Hi Paulo ,
  
 Double check with our engineers, the Bass3 curve on product page is correct. 
  
 Bass3: 5.2dB bass reduction.
  
 Thanks for your questions.


----------



## Caffinefreedave

Wow a contest I'm in, Other companies could stand to learn something from you.


----------



## greenflash

I like it that it's tiny. That it is powerful and bassy. And specially, that it is a fiio.
I have a beautiful E12A mount blanc and can honestly say that one of the few brands these days that excite with every new product is fiio. Because of the combination of: great product, affordability and great service.
Eager to try the pretty little A1, hope I win it or at least that I am able to buy it.
Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## FiJAAS

Wouldn't mine trying this with a iPod Shuffle.


----------



## droidster

That does look good. Would love to get one


----------



## cymphynex

I'm definitely jumping in on this. Would love to use that A1


----------



## bronbunbet

Looks a cracking little piece that for on the go


----------



## FiiO

caffinefreedave said:


> Wow a contest I'm in, Other companies could stand to learn something from you.


 
 Hi Caffinefreedave ,
  
 Thank you for your praise, but it is our first time to held such event here, we warmly welcome everyone to give us any suggestions on this event , we will try our best to do it well for the next time.


----------



## Nommag

I currently have a Fiio x1 ordered and on the way. However, I'm curious to know what this A1 amp would be like compared to the amp built into the Fiio X1? Thanks.


----------



## St3ven

There isn't much to ask left, so just count me in too!


----------



## vincent215

Looking forward to see more products from Fiio  keep up the good work.


----------



## 007shark76

Fiio does make some decent products at the right price. I am intrigued by this new A1.


----------



## senorx12562

Would be interesting to try, and compare to eo6.


----------



## BB187

Damn, my new IEMs have 50 ohms - I would greatly benefit from this Fiio amp
 I am in


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO A1 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*

 

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for the lovely Portable Headphone Amplifier A1. Delivery of the A1 has started on March 18th. Please kindly check  this shipping list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.

Mar 18th and 21st:
 Australia: Addicted To Audio (Addicted To Audio)
 Australia: SoundSightFocus
 Candada: Nexus International
 Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
 India: Origin Marketing Pvt. Ltd. 
 Indonesia: Dontblameyourears
 Malaysia: E1 Personal Audio 
 Poland: Audio Magic
 Singapore: RED FUSION ONE PTE LTD 
 S. Korea: HEADPHONEWORLD INC. / Extreme Audio INC
 Spain: Zococity.SL
 Sweden: UZTORE
 Thailand: FiiOThai Ordinary Partnership 
 Thailand: Holysai 
 Vietnam: Audio Choice
 UK: EA Audio
 USA: Starium Dr (Gmartglobal/ProStudio/Skymall Outlet on Amazon)
 USA: TekFx

For more information on the above agents, you can check ">>Where to Buy-- http://fiio.net/en/stores" to find them on our website. In order to get quality before and after sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents.

 

By our estimate, it would take 4 to 5 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents at the end of this month.

 

Happy listening!


----------



## Synthax

Who won the lottery ?


----------



## JWolf

synthax said:


> Who won the lottery ?


 
  
 I hope it's me!


----------



## Flamess

I enjoy the budget price and portable size of the A1--could this possibly overcome the famous budget amp, the E6?


----------



## jackgu1988

Perfect size for when I cannot carry my x5 and rely on my phone for music!


----------



## doublea71

I'm in for this - I plan on giving it to one of my students at the end of the term as a reward for their hard work.


----------



## BigAund

Looks like the replacement for my aging but trusty E6.


----------



## Skullophile

Wish it was a better prize


----------



## briansun1

I've been looking around for a portable amp, and this has me intrigued. I'll be sure to keep my eye on it.


----------



## Jkane101

Would love to try this little amp with my smart phone


----------



## Danneq

It reminds me a bit of E5 but without a clip. E5 was a step up from E3 and E6  was a big step up from E5. Still use the E6 with line out from my Sansa View. I'm very interested in the A1!


----------



## B9Scrambler

What a clean design! I like it. Haven't tried much in the way of daps/amps but something like this is intriguing. Small, portable, and likely more than powerful enough to drive my stuff.


----------



## batmanwcm

I love the aluminum housing.  Looks to match my Fiio X1 as well.


----------



## Westerborn

The metal form factor makes it look light years ahead of the E06, though I, like most others, am really curious to know how they compare against each other. The specs look pretty similar and there's probably not much progression to be made on such a brilliant entry amp as the E06. That said, the A1 look niiiiiiice!
  
 On a related note: It was mentioned miles back in the post about the A1 name being shared with a previous FiiO product and this got me thinking about the new naming conventions being used. Is there an official release yet as what they are supposed to mean? So far I'm guessing the A-series as being portable amps, the Q-series as portable amps/DACs, the K-series as USB/externally powered (i.e. desktop) amps, the X-series as audiophile DAPs and the M-series as casual DAPs. Then we retain the L-series for cables and the E-series being kinda re-used for headphones (EX1= Headphones for X1, EM3= headphones for M3 etc.). Is this right? It'd be interesting to hear FiiO's take on it all.


----------



## Shawn71

"Size does matter" when it comes to ultra portable gears and FiiO always keep that in mind with no compromise in sound,while designing such an micro amp......

Sure and still my E06, is a keeper, even if I add A1 to my collection. The eq toggle using the nano led color combination is a nice feature for a product given its price tag,imo.


----------



## FiiO

westerborn said:


> The metal form factor makes it look light years ahead of the E06, though I, like most others, am really curious to know how they compare against each other. The specs look pretty similar and there's probably not much progression to be made on such a brilliant entry amp as the E06. That said, the A1 look niiiiiiice!
> 
> On a related note: It was mentioned miles back in the post about the A1 name being shared with a previous FiiO product and this got me thinking about the new naming conventions being used. Is there an official release yet as what they are supposed to mean? So far I'm guessing the A-series as being portable amps, the Q-series as portable amps/DACs, the K-series as USB/externally powered (i.e. desktop) amps, the X-series as audiophile DAPs and the M-series as casual DAPs. Then we retain the L-series for cables and the E-series being kinda re-used for headphones (EX1= Headphones for X1, EM3= headphones for M3 etc.). Is this right? It'd be interesting to hear FiiO's take on it all.


 
 Wow,Westerborn, you are so smart, yep, you are right for our new naming rules.


----------



## FiiO

flamess said:


> I enjoy the budget price and portable size of the A1--could this possibly overcome the famous budget amp, the E6?


 

 Hi Flamess, haha , we will see !


----------



## Westerborn

fiio said:


> Wow,Westerborn, you are so smart, yep, you are right for our new naming rules.


 

 Well I wouldn't go that far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but when I came across the old A1 I thought there must be a logical reason for the name being reused. Now I really want to see what a M1 can do!


----------



## Saoshyant

I may have to jokingly refer to this amp as the E6K, or E5k as it's shape more borrows from that design.


----------



## airomjosh

Ive been a FiiO user since E3 and E5 days...Im sure this new product of Fiio which is the A1 will be another big hit in the audio community.


----------



## endia

i liked it's minimalist design, beatiful..


----------



## pinkuyt

Great looking, i think i'll use it with the Fiio EM3


----------



## eric cartman

i think no one from this page is going to win......


----------



## carltonh

Neat, almost need some tiny DAC that matches the styling.


----------



## Lorspeaker

great i just need a small amp for my fone...
 hope i dun have to pay for it


----------



## AhmedouviX

i've been looking for an amplifier recently and this one just fits my usage. thanks fiio


----------



## Pikapi

Damn, I've been looking for a portable amp and had wanted the size of the E6 but wasn't a fan of the plastic build. Looking forward to this!


----------



## wolfjeanne

Liking the looks! Curious what the impressions around here will be. Could be a good excuse to finally buy the higher impedance gear I want; if my wallet agrees of course


----------



## tues

It is¡ bring good, look good, use good


----------



## theshickness

Wow this little guy looks great! Well reviewed and powerful, hopefully will help with pushing the Foxtex Mark 3s on the go!


----------



## Andreasie

would be awesome if i could win this xD i already have a Fiio E5 and E6 would love to try this one out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will it be better then the other ones or kinda similar?


----------



## Solasuke

I think FiiO is going to be a widely known name in the coming years


----------



## Zeebit

Pretty neat little amp! Looks like a nice substitute to my E11K which is a bit bulky to carry in my pocket. The clip is also a nice touch so that I don't have to keep a band across the screen of my phone.


----------



## rogerthat

It is amazing what is accomplished simply by smiling at people.
 Most people will smile back.
 In the act of smiling, your body will react as if you were smiling on purpose and will relax and release endorphins.
  
 Hopefully, this is not a meaningless post


----------



## Zekare

Good job on a new amp! Would be cool to finally try an amp myself


----------



## chadsfake

Looks very nice, it would be a great addition to my train commute every morning.


----------



## nojustice

It's so tiny! I love my Fiio E7, but this is insanely small, and a lovely design!  I'd like to know how the battery lasts real-world.


----------



## CFGamescape

Would love to add this little FiiO to my arsenal. FiiO products have always met my expectations for being sleek, economical and reliable.


----------



## Dohyun

It looks very portable. I wonder how it would sound with my iphone and m50x. Looking good so far


----------



## wastan

Looks like an awesome upgrade to the e06. Very nice that you continue to support this type of form factor


----------



## dead99

*insert valid post here*


----------



## tuxbass

Looks good in metal !


----------



## 900fusion

Anyone out there hear of a firmware upgrade on the Fiio x5(1st gen.) to increase the sd cards to 256gb?


----------



## robvagyok

really like the look of these, go very well with new Apple products.
 I hope I can try them later.


----------



## ChickenWaffles

I'm hoping I win this A1! I love the X1 and Q1, hoping for the same with A1.


----------



## davisouzarj

I just love the new volume eletronic module, and also the classy look of the metal body. Hope I can win one!


----------



## Head1

Thanks


----------



## The_Terminator

I haven't yet heard any Fiio products, but I look forward to doing just that one of these days. You're products look great. Thank you for this contest!


----------



## egosumlux

I still have the tiny but powerful E6 and I would love to hear the succesor also keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## birdman

Oooh, I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## JWolf

Will the A1 be available for sale before August in the USA? If I don't get one, I might buy one. And if I do buy one, I need it to be for sale before August.


----------



## JackiesFridge

I'd love to get my hands on this--pair it with a Rockboxed Sansa Clip Zip and a 200GB card...how small can I make my portable?


----------



## gerelmx1986

It surely looks good, i want to couple with my ZX100 walkman


----------



## BlackDiamond

Been a Fiio fann since I had to use an AAA battery in my amp! Looking forward to hearing this one...


----------



## FiiO

900fusion said:


> Anyone out there hear of a firmware upgrade on the Fiio x5(1st gen.) to increase the sd cards to 256gb?


 
 Hi 900fusion,
  
 Here is  the latest FW 2.6,  please feel free to down it here : https://www.dropbox.com/s/62ph8ygxmhqy74u/X5%20FW2.6.zip?dl=0
  
 btw ,X5(1st gen)  supports  256gb by 2*128gb.


----------



## FiiO

jwolf said:


> Will the A1 be available for sale before August in the USA? If I don't get one, I might buy one. And if I do buy one, I need it to be for sale before August.


 
 Hi JWolf , 
  
 A1 will be available for sale in next week in USA.  and you contact our local seller to purchase one at any time you love , or you can purchase it via Amazon.com.


----------



## mshontz

Really like the premium look of the metal, which I assume is aluminum. One thing that I also enjoy about the look is the what I believe is a gold plated jack, which definitely gets a gold star from me! The "13 hours", you (Fiio) are claiming for the battery life is fantastic, which is something that usually isn't enjoyed by us portable audiophiles, where the amps usually need charging before our smart phone does, this may change that. The distortion spec seems to be very low for a portable amp.
  
*Now to provide a recommendation *on where to improve, Use the preset eq's(bass1, bass2, bass3) for something a little more worth, such as using the charging port (mini usb or usb type-b, whichever) to provide data transfer to either smart phone, tablet, or computer, so we can use a small utility tool to program into the device *our own *equalizer presets. This will allow us hardcore headphone junkies to switch eq's for whenever we switch headphones multiple times in a single listening session. Although we could solve this by equalizing at the source, some of us may still use the standard respective iphone or android music app which is preinstalled with the OS. Also, maybe release or make a variant of the amp with a case, either genuine leather, or some type of vegan friendly material (vegans are people too!)
  
 Great product, by the way!


----------



## hong

I've just started getting into portable amps and DACs, and would love to have the a1 to experience the hype of FiiO products!
  
 (and am actually saving up for an x3 or x5 in the near future!)


----------



## jipan

Looks real pretty. Any words on run time using IEM?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

I do love the gun metal finish. I didnt really like the build or the EQs of the E6, so im sure this is nothing but an improvement over its older brother. Way cool stuff. Might buy one for my girlfriend for the Momentums i got her


----------



## justvinh

These looks pretty good aye, is it just an amp or dac/amp


----------



## roguepp88

Always intrigued by Fiio products and wanting to jump onboard,
 this seems like the perfect product to start with.
 Plus this slim look absolutely rocks!
  
 Fiio has another product that flies off the shelve for sure.
 Hope I get one to try so I can recommend my my friends as well.


----------



## FiiO

mahajanrahul said:


> my fiio e17k stopped working yesterday so i could use an amp.......


 
 Hi mahajanrahul, 
  
 So sorry , missed your problem before, we will send the PM for you to see what happened to the E17K,
  
 So sorry for this inconvenience.


----------



## boneofimba

any plans on releasing a black version of this amp? I prefer a low profile approach


----------



## faisal2003456

justvinh said:


> These looks pretty good aye, is it just an amp or dac/amp


 
  
 Just an amp.


----------



## kousik1946

Fiio has several amp, dac and audio players. They all look very good too. What is the most important thing is their price. That's why they are so amazing. And this little beauty just looks like a apple ipod shuffle. It is so cute. I want to check their sound.


----------



## Mangolian

noob question : Will this drive a K7XX?


----------



## sparkfizzle

Perfect fit for an iPod shuffle?  Nice form factor!!!


----------



## Bakayume

Does it come in black?


----------



## leaky74

I've owned previous Fiio products & have always been impressed by the value/performance ratio they consistently succeed in meeting. I've no doubt that this would be no different; I'd love to find out!


----------



## timb5881

This looks like a perfect budget headphone amp. That and it's bsmall size make for a great travel package. I can't wait to hear one.


----------



## nyonya

Would love to try out this new amp for my portable setup! Looks great!


----------



## eric cartman

i have a feeling that i am going to win this......


----------



## buihia

this Fiio Amp will be the first amp i own in my life and i will pair it with my cayin N5 !


----------



## urtv

Perfect size for summer when I only have 2 pockets.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Redcarmoose likes it!


----------



## VonMillerFan

Pick me, pick me......


----------



## gerelmx1986

eric cartman said:


> i have a feeling that i am going to win this......


 

 Maybe me


----------



## Chloe

Nice, the casing is steel.


----------



## RamblerBoy

yallah habibi!


----------



## upsguys88

I've been looking for a way to get into the Fiio game!


----------



## km2011

Come on, I already denied the chance to try EM3 and write my first review. Let me win this. :3


----------



## MrLazyAnt

Don't you already have a product called "A1"? Is *this *a fake?
  
 Also, here's something you might not know, Britain's Navy is holding an internet referendum to name their new super advanced polar research ship and the leading choice is currently "Boaty McBoatface"


----------



## ultraman31

This is much smaller than Fulla and even has a battery! I would love to try this with my phone!


----------



## mahajanrahul

Guys stop posting you all know i am going to win.......


----------



## boblauer

My current travel rig includes an original E06 and X1 so the new metal version would be a great replacement especially for free


----------



## Tom Khuu

How long would the A1 last under full charge?


----------



## 448561

Hello just joined today. Will this be applicable for use with an iPhone or is it intended for use with laptop?


----------



## tomcdman

The A1 looks pretty sweet.  Might have to pair it with my m3 and ex1's.


----------



## gerelmx1986

seemes perfect match for my XBA-A3 iem, fiio has evolved from OK to EXCELLENT


----------



## KHaight19

I own both a fiio A3 and a Q1, my Q1 is for my desktop, as it has a built in DAC, and my A3 is for mobile use. However it doesnt have a DAC, so winning an A1 would be amazing!


----------



## hakuzen

i like the size. ideal to amplify my sansa clips


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

upsguys88 said:


> I've been looking for a way to get into the Fiio game!




If you have hard to drive orthos, FiiOe12 is standard fare. 880mw @ 32ohm


----------



## CGrish

I've been eyeing Fiio's portable DAC Amp's for a while now, but couldn't really afford one. I would love it very much if I could receive the beautiful A1 to power my Dunu Titan 1, Takstar Hi2050 and a few Chinese cheap hybrids I have coming, rather than using my Oneplus X's weak DAC. Thank you for the opportunity to win this Product.


----------



## FiiO

tom khuu said:


> How long would the A1 last under full charge?


 
      Play time:≥13 h (32Ω loaded)


----------



## FiiO

biffsearphones said:


> Hello just joined today. Will this be applicable for use with an iPhone or is it intended for use with laptop?


 
*Hi Biffsearphones, Yep , A1 can work with iPhone and laptop.*


----------



## Bloos

Cool, would love to try the amp out!


----------



## AnthonyInTX

I'm really excited about the A1. I've got an Aune B1 but it's a little on the bulky side. I'd love a smaller, more portable amp. Here's hoping I get lucky!


----------



## osiris1

something new and shiny... must have! looking forward to this.


----------



## Mediahound

Looks interesting. Fiio makes great products for the price.


----------



## dryvadeum

Would love to try this little product.


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

Quite interested in the details of this guy down the road! Regardless, a very interesting product!


----------



## Kamakahah

The A1 with my clip+ sounds like it would make a ultra-portable rig. I'm curious to hear how the A1 pairs with various DAPs.


----------



## nerv

I hope this pairs well with my HTC one smartphone.


----------



## FiiO

mrlazyant said:


> Don't you already have a product called "A1"? Is *this *a fake?
> 
> Also, here's something you might not know, Britain's Navy is holding an internet referendum to name their new super advanced polar research ship and the leading choice is currently "Boaty McBoatface"


 
 MrLazyAnt, Nope , that A1 was our desktop amplifier , and that A1 had been discontinued about 3 years ago.


----------



## audiotechn0

I was looking for a headphone amp. This one looks sleek.


----------



## pinoyman

id like one!!!


----------



## MrLazyAnt

fiio said:


> MrLazyAnt, Nope , that A1 was our desktop amplifier , and that A1 had been discontinued about 3 years ago.


 
 Thank you =)


----------



## BurntToast12

Here goes. Reviews seems really great.
 I hope it can replace the E06 I have.


----------



## citizenp

Recently I bought FiiO Q1 but it's working mainly as DAC with laptop - this A1 looks like it would pair well with phone or Sansa Clip


----------



## Jackpot77

Very interested in this (and the competition!) - I already have an E06, so what would you say are the main plus points of the new model compared to the existing one?


----------



## FiiO

Some friends would like to know the difference among A1, A3(E11K),E12 and E06. detail as follow: 

  

 For more details, please feel free to view here :http://fiio.net/en/products/53/comparisons


----------



## Dionysus

Now that I have built an portable rig, I'm intrigued by the possibility of this little guy, for my travels. I love the form factor well done and I look forward to auditioning it some day. I've never own any Fiio products. This might be a first.


----------



## jojo122200

Hey FiiO, I always love the idea of a new product coming out into the market and my question is how the the a1 amp differ from the E6 in terms of features not build quality and design as the E6 is already quite the portable amp for its price. I love the implication of a higher quality metal build and am exited to see this soon.


----------



## e07015

I have been looking for a portable amp that is small and powerful.  I think I just found it in the ne A1!


----------



## recoilnd

Thanks for doing this giveaway. Fingers crossed I can finally replace my old E11.


----------



## solblack

I like very much


----------



## FiiO

boneofimba said:


> any plans on releasing a black version of this amp? I prefer a low profile approach


 
 boneofimba, a black version is based on the market need, everything is possible.


----------



## JWolf

fiio said:


> boneofimba, a black version is based on the market need, everything is possible.


 
  
 Metallic blue please. Forget black. It's a boring color.


----------



## gerelmx1986

jwolf said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > boneofimba, a black version is based on the market need, everything is possible.
> ...


 

 Black is classic


----------



## FiiO

jwolf said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > boneofimba, a black version is based on the market need, everything is possible.
> ...


 
 Every man has his hobbyhorse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fgoncalves97

Looks like a nifty little device. Does it support ios/android connectivity?


----------



## gerelmx1986

fiio said:


> jwolf said:
> 
> 
> > fiio said:
> ...


 

 In secret i want a Green one


----------



## JWolf

gerelmx1986 said:


> Black is classic


 
  
 Black is not as interesting as red or metallic blue.


----------



## JWolf

gerelmx1986 said:


> In secret i want a Green one


 
  
 Green would be nice too.


----------



## MrLazyAnt

jwolf said:


> Black is not as interesting as red or metallic blue.


 
 They didn't say "interesting", they said "classic"


----------



## JWolf

mrlazyant said:


> They didn't say "interesting", they said "classic"


 
  
 Black is not classic. Never has been, never will be.


----------



## Codrin Dinu

is there a market price estimate on the new A1? I really like the looks on it, if the price is good it might be my first real amp


----------



## MrLazyAnt

jwolf said:


> Black is not classic. Never has been, never will be.


 
 Agree to disagree


----------



## Subhakar

Designed this poster as my entree.


----------



## ender25

Can it move an Audeze LCD 2 Fazor edition headphone?


----------



## RedJohn456

ender25 said:


> Can it move an Audeze LCD 2 Fazor edition headphone?


 

 lmao you can't be serious


----------



## JWolf

subhakar said:


> Designed this poster as my entree.


 
  
 What I take away from your poster is that the A1 is heavy and pulls down your jeans.


----------



## Old Music Lover

Getting my daughter into hi res music. Got her the X1 DAP. Would this amp improve the performance or is it similar to the amp in the X1?
  
  Thanks


----------



## praneethbm

Looking forward to trying new Fiio products. Very much liked the E18.


----------



## Nemoona

I bought the Fiio X3ii and I am LOVING it!!!!
 I so hope I win this contest, it would be amazing to try out another Fiio product.
 I'm planning on starting a video review channel soon and I will definitely review this one if I win.
 Good luck to any other contestants.
  
 -Nemo


----------



## Solasuke

Just posting to rack up dat post count


----------



## firehawk65

Frequent lurker here but sign me up! Never had one of these before so I would love to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## noobandroid

i used to have a couple of Fiio products, and have joined one of their golbal tours for the X5, they are really a good place to kickstart this hobby and get stuck with this hobby


----------



## mangus

jwolf said:


> Black is not classic. Never has been, never will be.


 

 Classic is the new black.


----------



## FiiO

codrin dinu said:


> is there a market price estimate on the new A1? I really like the looks on it, if the price is good it might be my first real amp


 
 Hi Codrin, The suggested retail price in USA is 27.99USD.


----------



## FiiO

subhakar said:


> Designed this poster as my entree.


 
 A Special entree way , we did like it , nice picture.


----------



## Mouseman

I'll have to check this out. I have a Q1 and an E6, and love them.


----------



## xgrifter

Sleek design and small form factor would love to try one out


----------



## Hi-Fi EDU

Nice and sleek-looking. I wonder how capable it is. Maybe I will win and get to find out


----------



## FiiO

mangus said:


> jwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Black is not classic. Never has been, never will be.
> ...


 
 haha ,warmly welcome everyone speaks the color of A1 that you wish us make in the future ,maybe it is happened in one day ,right ?


----------



## megazeux

The headphone out of my phone isnt powerful at all, products like this have always got my attention due the size, i think this might be the perfect on the go solution for people like me who use there phone as a dap. Looking forward to see who the lucky winners are.


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

I looked over the full specifications page but did not see a clarification of the number of volume steps. I would love to pair this with my RHA MA750 and iPod shuffle for gym/running use!

 EDIT:From BloodyPenquin's review


> 64 volume levels + mute for volume fine tuning via separate volume + and – buttons.


----------



## uz3390

When is the official release date for the A1


----------



## FiiO

uz3390 said:


> When is the official release date for the A1.


 
 Hi uz3390, it is 18th March ,the day we are running the activity of A1 here .


----------



## JWolf

mangus said:


> Classic is the new black.


 
  
 Black is not classic. Never was, never will be. So please stop being wrong.


----------



## MrLazyAnt

jwolf said:


> Black is not classic. Never was, never will be. So please stop being wrong.


 
 I'm genuinely curious as to why you have such a bone to pick with the assertion that black is classic


----------



## JWolf

mrlazyant said:


> I'm genuinely curious as to why you have such a bone to pick with the assertion that black is classic


 
  
 Because you are trying to assert that black is classic in order to get a boring black colored A1 and black is boring.


----------



## Wiljen

jwolf said:


> Because you are trying to assert that black is classic in order to get a boring black colored A1 and black is boring.


 
  
 Thanks for turning someone's generosity into a personal pissing contest.  I hope neither of you comes close to winning this.  Show some class would ya.


----------



## ngoshawk

jwolf said:


> Black is not classic. Never was, never will be. So please stop being wrong.




I believe Johnny Cash would disagree...


----------



## uz3390

More specifically when will it be a standalone product on Aliexpress rather than bundled with the ex1, and what will be the retail price


----------



## seanwee

I wonder how it compares with the E12 amp...........


----------



## Subhakar

seanwee said:


> I wonder how it compares with the E12 amp...........


 

 E12 is way ahead of A1 in power offering, isn't it? It drives even my 600 ohm DT 990 effortlessly and beautifully. Offers really sexy low THD when it is at it.  
  
On the other hand, A1 is more portable and more suitable for IEMs and low impedance headphones like Final Audio Design - Pandora Hope VI. And it also an excellent doctor amp for all those impedance mismatches that happen when you pair a phone or a DAP with an IEM or headphone with not enough or too much damping factor. All FiiO amplifiers and DAC/Amps offer very good (less than 1) output impedance which is quite noteworthy.


----------



## seanwee

btw whats the output impedance on these?


----------



## Subhakar

seanwee said:


> btw whats the output impedance on these?


 

 Would something between 0.5 and 1 win your favour?


----------



## rasmushorn

Wow! So tiny and nicely designed. This would be a great pairing with an iPod shuffle for ultra portable setup. It would be interesting to see how it can drive my 350 Ohm IEMs and how it would pair soundwise.


----------



## JWolf

ngoshawk said:


> I believe Johnny Cash would disagree...


 
  
 Even though we disagree. I do think that other colors would be nice. Most stereo equipment has a sameness due to being silver or black.


----------



## Griffith

Wow I really like the aesthetic of those and I'd like to see how they could handle my currently-shipping Fostex T50RP IIIs since I've been told my beloved Fiio E7 would not be able to drive them properly.


----------



## IBPhoenix09

This would be great to use with my phone loaded with .flac and my 598SE. I wonder how its sound signature would work with the Sennheisers. I've always wanted to try one of Fiio's products but haven't had the chance.


----------



## Solasuke

I prefer this design to a black design


----------



## JEspina456

I would love a portable amp of this size.  Long live Fiio!


----------



## musiclover2015

I heard your are giving it away to the guy who comments at 3/24/2016 15:18 PST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 FIIO.. Keep Rocking


----------



## Bananas Ananas

Wondering if this can be any better than iPhone output directly?


----------



## Trager

That is one remarkably small amp. The EE in me is dying to know just what's in there.


----------



## FiiO

musiclover2015 said:


> I heard your are giving it away to the guy who comments at 3/24/2016 15:18 PST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, we are keeping on it , now we are holding the same way of EM3 now, just comment it , then all of you will have chance to win the EM3 , *Probably the most affordable earbuds ever for audiophiles!*
  
*Join us here :*
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/801365/fiio-em3-impression-and-discussion/15


----------



## FiiO

seanwee said:


> btw whats the output impedance on these?


 
 seanwee , the output impedance of A1 : ≤ 0.2 Ω


----------



## seanwee

fiio said:


> seanwee , the output impedance of A1 : ≤ 0.2 Ω


 
 nice, that means that my ckr-9s wont hiss anymore.
  
 I would also love to see how these compare to a O2 sound wise. Im also guessing it would have typical fiio warm sound.


----------



## fairx

NIce and small, this replace E6? would it pair nice with Ipod shuffle and superlux 668B combo?


----------



## FiiO

fairx said:


> NIce and small, this replace E6? would it pair nice with Ipod shuffle and superlux 668B combo?


 
 Yep ,A1 replaces E06, we did not try this combo with A1 before, in accordance with  data, A1 may be pair with this combo , wish you can win an A1 to try with them together.


----------



## Jethrosang

I need more POWER! In portability, if possible.


----------



## Thiniad

I want it too! Either way i'll still buy one.


----------



## uz3390

How long does the unit take to charge and does it support 2amp charging


----------



## cbw

I've been looking for a small portable amp that would go well with my Sony XBA-H3s, maybe the A1 can fit the bill.


----------



## FiiO

uz3390 said:


> How long does the unit take to charge and does it support 2amp charging


 

 charging time is ≤90 mins


----------



## Solasuke

This'll suit my x3ii just fine


----------



## Huwge

A nice in the pocket solution for my more portable sources, fingers and toes crossed, thumbs pressed, anything else I need to do?


----------



## Jclark

I was very impressed with the E06, so it would be good to see how this compares, particularly with my x3ii.


----------



## 420277

Asthetics look good .so hopefully it sounds as good as it looks.how much does the sucker cost ? : )


----------



## JWolf

solasuke said:


> This'll suit my x3ii just fine


 

 From what's been said, the amp in the X3ii is better than the A1. Brooko is the one who said this.


----------



## andreiru

Having owned a couple of amps, I was impressed with the SQ/cost balance. Having been using the iPhone 6s and having ordered the noble's k10s custom an amp may well make sense in the setup.


----------



## Donair

I like my alpen. I'd love to win one of these!


----------



## Hi 5

Making it out of *Metal* was the only way to pack so much *AWESOME* into such a tiny form...
  
*Brilliant! *


----------



## OneL0ve

Did i win yet?


----------



## birdman

Want one!


----------



## ArabianKnightMC

I have started getting higher quality audio equipment about a year ago and it is crazy how things have gotten smaller since. Before we know it, there will be even more powerful ones that are smaller! Either way, though, this is a pretty awesome device. I'm pretty impressed with the battery life, too. It's probably just the beginning of devices like this; very cool time for innovation.


----------



## FiiO

evacant said:


> Asthetics look good .so hopefully it sounds as good as it looks.how much does the sucker cost ? : )


 
 Hi evacant , 
  
 The MSRP of A1 is 27.99USD in the US market.


----------



## FiiO

onel0ve said:


> Did i win yet?


 
 OneL0ve,  The winner notification will be informed on 1st April, please kindly wait.


----------



## wskl

Would like to try the A1 amp with my Clip+, both are around the same size, I hope they are a good pairing.


----------



## FiiO

huwge said:


> A nice in the pocket solution for my more portable sources, fingers and toes crossed, thumbs pressed, anything else I need to do?


 






 lol , the next thing is waiting our winner notification on 1st April !!


----------



## FiiO

only 4 days left , we will make a draw of this event, catch this bus to join us . happy weekend for you.


----------



## Solasuke

jwolf said:


> From what's been said, the amp in the X3ii is better than the A1. Brooko is the one who said this.


 
 Aha! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## OneL0ve

fiio said:


> OneL0ve,  The winner notification will be informed on 1st April, please kindly wait.




Sorry, it was a bad joke.


----------



## FiiO

This is the video review of A1 from Headfonia Store , but it is Indonesian.
  
  
UNBOXING & IMPRESI FIIO A1 AMPLIFIER - Headfonia Store: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5tZEUtGEaA


----------



## DannyB

What a wonderful contribution to the audio community. It appears as though this little fellow will attract a few different groups which helps to bring the younger headphone users to our hobby by hearing a unit of quality. Quite exciting.


----------



## FiiO

dannyb said:


> What a wonderful contribution to the audio community. It appears as though this little fellow will attract a few different groups which helps to bring the younger headphone users to our hobby by hearing a unit of quality. Quite exciting.


 
 Danny , 
  
 Your words make us touched. thanks! 
  
everyone loves music, and we do hope more and more people can find their " true love" in music.


----------



## Codrin Dinu

fiio said:


> Hi evacant ,
> 
> The MSRP of A1 is 27.99USD in the US market.


 
  
 Will you be selling this on Aliexpress as well? for the people outside US


----------



## FiiO

codrin dinu said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > Hi evacant ,
> ...


 
 Yep,we will sell it on our Aliexpress in the coming days, but we suggest you purchase it from our local sales agent first ,here is the information of our sales agent : http://fiio.net/en/stores.
  
 If there is no seller in your country, then feel free to purchase it on our Aliexpress.


----------



## Robius

I feel lucky, as always.


----------



## whoking

This looks like it would be a nice first dabble into a portable headphone amp.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Can a Sony addict become a Fiio addict anytime soon?


----------



## 424358

Does this work with the Fiio M3? I heard the m3 doesnt have a Line Out. But would really like to try this.


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


> Can a Sony addict become a Fiio addict anytime soon?


 

 maybe don't know the consecuences of mixing tem both


----------



## FiiO

misterchao said:


> Does this work with the Fiio M3? I heard the m3 doesnt have a Line Out. But would really like to try this.


 
  
 Theoretically A1 can work with FiiO M3 as a amp, but for sound quality, we suggest you try it before purchasing.  Yep, our M3 doesn't have a line out.


----------



## CloudeKr

I have a fiio x1 recenty bought! Willing to try amps along with it


----------



## FiiO

One day left for this event now,  3 winners is coming out !!!


----------



## Solasuke

fiio said:


> One day left for this event now,  3 winners is coming out !!!


 
  
 This is very exciting! I hope you guys do this sort of thing again some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## FiiO

solasuke said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > One day left for this event now,  3 winners is coming out !!!
> ...


 
*Solasuke,  thanks ,we will continue to make more different events here to all of our fans. if all of you have any good ideas , please feel free to share with us , we will take it into consideration as well.*


----------



## Saoshyant

fiio said:


> One day left for this event now,  3 winners is coming out !!!


 
 Well, if I don't win, I know I'll pick it up.  I'd like to hear how it compares to the E06 as well as the Brainwavz AP001.


----------



## seanwee

fiio said:


> One day left for this event now,  3 winners is coming out !!!


 
 Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## gerelmx1986

OMG hope i am the winner


----------



## Saoshyant

...the tag line of "Classic.  Tiny.  Metal."  makes me imagine a Black Sabbath cover band that's entirely midgets.


----------



## FlyingFungus

I'd buy one whether I won or not. I had aural sex listening to a Fiio setup for the first time.


----------



## stuck limo

I'd like one very badly.


----------



## Yethal

@FiiO did You guys measure the effect of a magnetic field on the A1 behavior? It would be cool if we could attach the amp to a portable player/dac using magnets, much more convenient than rubber bands


----------



## Wiljen

Shielding it for RF interference would be good too since some of the small amps have trouble when piggybacked to a cell phone.


----------



## Nemoona

yethal said:


> @FiiO did You guys measure the effect of a magnetic field on the A1 behavior? It would be cool if we could attach the amp to a portable player/dac using magnets, much more convenient than rubber bands


 

 I agree, someone desperately needs to fix the whole "Rubber Band" situation.


----------



## FiiO

yethal said:


> @FiiO did You guys measure the effect of a magnetic field on the A1 behavior? It would be cool if we could attach the amp to a portable player/dac using magnets, much more convenient than rubber bands


 
 Yethal, 
  
 We have not yet tested the A1 in mgnetic environment. But as we know that the shell of the A1 is made of Aluminium alloy, so it could not be attached with magnets.


----------



## Yethal

That is a real shame.
  
 The first company that figures out a way to stack their portable gear with daps/phones without covering the screen with rubberbands will win the race.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm lazy and velcro my Clip+ to my micro-amps.  Keeps them together well enough that I have no complaints, and lets me easily mix them up.


----------



## Yethal

I have my E18 attached to a phone case with a double-sided tape. More convenient than rubber bands but still not optimal.


----------



## Mr Trev

Blu-tak, my friends.
  
 Fused my e6 to my ipod with it. Holds great and still easy enough to remove if needed


----------



## gmurray618

yea, this might be just the ticket.


----------



## culturadehielo

I love the design...!


----------



## Blckcat

I would really love to try this one. Will for sure write a review once I get it. Hopefully it would go well with my new Westone W30.


----------



## FiiO

Now it is 3pm here (GMT) , 20 hours later ,Winners will be announced, please remember to check here , you may be the winner.


----------



## Solasuke

Here we go!


----------



## gerelmx1986

i am the winner?


----------



## JWolf

gerelmx1986 said:


> i am the winner?


 
  
 I hope not as I want to be the winner.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Any news yet?


----------



## FiiO

gerelmx1986 said:


> i am the winner?


 
 Event ended from this post ,winner will be informed later!


----------



## FiiO

Notification of the Winner for posting with comment to win an A1.
  
 Thanks for your participation, We have 461 posts here (ended at 24:00,31st March,GMT+0),and we pick 3 numbers as the lucky number.
  
  Winner 1 : 461*0.21=96.81 （Post#96  is paradoxology)
  Winner 2 : 461*0.51=235.11( Post#235 is doublea71 )
  Winner 3:  461*0.81=373.41( Post#373 is xgrifter)
  
  
*Statement:*
  
 1.When calculating the post number, the number after the decimal point will be truncated.
  
 2.The prize will be sent out by express or parcel post at our cost. However, the winner should bear any taxes that may incur.
  
 3.We will send private message to winners for their shipping information.  Winners who fail to respond within seven days will be considered as giving up the having waived their right to claim the prize and we will contact the next poster in the thread (subject to rules 3A, 3B and 3C).
  
 4. FiiO Electronics Technology CO.，LTD reserves all rights to interpret and amend the rules of this activity as necessary.
  
  
 If you have any good ideas about our events in the future, warmly welcome give us  a PM, we do hope we can hold more great events for all of you .
  
 Best Regards
  
 FiiO Marketing !


----------



## B9Scrambler

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## doublea71

Thanks to Fiio!


----------



## FiiO

doublea71 said:


> Thanks to Fiio!


 
 The A1 will be sent out for you today, thanks!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Congrats


----------



## PinoNL

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Solasuke

Yup, thanks FiiO, and congrats


----------



## serman005

Anyone know how the A1 works with HD600 or 650? Thanks!


----------



## raptor18

Hi Fiio
  
 What is the output Vrms and Vpp rating?


----------



## FiiO

Vrms=1.6  Vpp=4.52


----------



## raptor18

Excellent specs! I'm getting one when i'm in hong kong in two weeks!


----------



## Lorspeaker

tried the A1 briefly on my Note1 fone...it barely increase the vol, ( maybe 5/10%?)
 and slightly clearer...decided against buying it, cos i am just using it for Youtube vids that are too soft.


----------



## skeewiff

As a happy Fiio Q1 owner I would like to put my hands in this little wonder!


----------



## JWolf

skeewiff said:


> As a happy Fiio Q1 owner I would like to put my hands in this little wonder!


 
  
 The contest is over.


----------



## seanwee

jwolf said:


> The contest is over.


 
 LOL!!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

seanwee said:


> jwolf said:
> 
> 
> > skeewiff said:
> ...




Yep, I'd say we have a knockout winner right here  Or is the contest REALLY over already?


----------



## seanwee

joe bloggs said:


> Yep, I'd say we have a knockout winner right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Since you are not working for FiiO anymore, Im guessing you sell shoes EXCLUSIVELY now?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

seanwee said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I'd say we have a knockout winner right here  Or is the contest REALLY over already?
> ...




Eh I stopped selling shoes years ago. It's just a funny line to keep in my sig


----------



## seanwee

joe bloggs said:


> Eh I stopped selling shoes years ago. It's just a funny line to keep in my sig


 
 Huh, then what is it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its also the same thing in the "what I do for a living" section.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Most of the time I'm doing Chinese-English and English-Chinese technical translation for a patent agent.


----------



## paradoxology

Thanks to FiiO! Looking forward to trying the new A1!


----------



## plath

I'm looking at this so I can use my smartphone with better quality IEMs. As my LG G4 has a rubbish amp that has around 24ohms output impedance, but I'm not sure if I understand the technical specs and whether my methodology is right.

 http://fiio.net/uploads/ckeditor/pictures/3723/content_A1____-EN_10.jpg

 If I buy the amp can I power any IEM that has an impedance of 16 ohms without hearing any hissing? Are there any other important values I have to keep in mind when looking for IEMs e.g. regarding mW output power or are there other determining factors that cause headphone sensitivity?


----------



## Aerosphere

Following the price/performance route like you always have, very grateful Fiio, very grateful..


----------



## FiiO

plath said:


> I'm looking at this so I can use my smartphone with better quality IEMs. As my LG G4 has a rubbish amp that has around 24ohms output impedance, but I'm not sure if I understand the technical specs and whether my methodology is right.
> 
> http://fiio.net/uploads/ckeditor/pictures/3723/content_A1____-EN_10.jpg
> 
> If I buy the amp can I power any IEM that has an impedance of 16 ohms without hearing any hissing? Are there any other important values I have to keep in mind when looking for IEMs e.g. regarding mW output power or are there other determining factors that cause headphone sensitivity?


 
 Plath ,
  
  If you connect the amp to the phone's headphone port, the sound will still be processed by the phone's amp module. And as you have mentioned that the amp of your smart phone is not perfect, it's suggested to use a DAC such as the E18.


----------



## plath

So if I get the amp and use it to connect between a pair of low impedance headphones it may still cause hissing?

Sorry I'm just confused as I read some people recommending to buy an amp to sort out that issue.

Not sure if it was part of your determination but I was wrong about the value I stated for my phone's impedance.


----------



## Bartmil

So the Fiio A1, its a AMP and not a DAC right? 
  
 Sorry im new, on this world!
  
 Could someone, tell me, the basic diferences about DAC,s and AMP,s?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## HiFiChris

bartmil said:


> So the Fiio A1, its a AMP and not a DAC right?
> 
> Sorry im new, on this world!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep, it's just an Amp.
  
  
 A DAC translates the digital signal to music (and therefore makes it an analogue signal).
  
 An Amp amplifies a signal coming from a DAC.


----------



## FiiO

plath said:


> So if I get the amp and use it to connect between a pair of low impedance headphones it may still cause hissing?
> 
> Sorry I'm just confused as I read some people recommending to buy an amp to sort out that issue.
> 
> Not sure if it was part of your determination but I was wrong about the value I stated for my phone's impedance.


 
  Plath, it's actually hard to say if the amp can necessarily sovle the hissing problem, as the sound will still be affected by the amp of your phone if you don't use a DAC. So if possible, you may visit a local store near your location and have a test, which will help you find the answer directly.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

plath said:


> So if I get the amp and use it to connect between a pair of low impedance headphones it may still cause hissing?
> 
> Sorry I'm just confused as I read some people recommending to buy an amp to sort out that issue.
> 
> Not sure if it was part of your determination but I was wrong about the value I stated for my phone's impedance.




To minimize hiss using an external amp, what you'd do is set the smartphone's volume to max or near max, and turn down the volume on the A1. Step 1 maximises the signal to noise ratio output by the smartphone while step 2 lowers the volume to normal levels.

But this wouldn't help if you were already listening at near maximum volume on your smartphone.

Connecting a USB DAC instead of an amp removes the dependency on the smartphone's output. In that case you need to find a DAC that does not hiss with sensitive earphones and does not buzz when sat next to a smartphone.


----------



## FiiO

How do you think an A1 in Black? is it your favorite color ?


----------



## OneL0ve

Did I win?


----------



## JWolf

onel0ve said:


> Did I win?


 
  
 Nope!


----------



## FiiO




----------



## musiclover2015

onel0ve said:


> Did I win?


 
 You are late by almost a decade .... Lol


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Headfonia just published their review for the A1, curious how they rate it? see below:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-a1-amp-budget-fi/


----------



## Blurry

Anyone have these paired with a LG V10? Will I get any more out of my Takstar HI2050, AKG K271 MKII, SE535 or HyperX Clouds?
 Thanks!


----------



## JWolf

blurry said:


> Anyone have these paired with a LG V10? Will I get any more out of my Takstar HI2050, AKG K271 MKII, SE535 or HyperX Clouds?
> Thanks!


 
  
 A good headphone amp will be invisible. You won't notice it unless it has hardware EQ and you have that active.


----------



## Blurry

Sorry, I am not sure about the invisibility part? I get the part where my phone is doing the EQing? How about adding an amp? It wouldn't do much or would i need to go higher up?
  
 Thanks


----------



## JWolf

blurry said:


> Sorry, I am not sure about the invisibility part? I get the part where my phone is doing the EQing? How about adding an amp? It wouldn't do much or would i need to go higher up?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Invisible means the amp is not doing any coloring of the music. It's there to power the headphones but if you notice that the amp is there, then the amp is not doing a good job.


----------



## Blurry

jwolf said:


> Invisible means the amp is not doing any coloring of the music. It's there to power the headphones but if you notice that the amp is there, then the amp is not doing a good job.




Oh TIL.

I guess the A1's will somewhat color the music then. Just saw this at a very affordable price and I wanted to see if I'd get anything out of it


----------



## Blurry

jwolf said:


> Invisible means the amp is not doing any coloring of the music. It's there to power the headphones but if you notice that the amp is there, then the amp is not doing a good job.




Oh TIL.

I guess the A1's will somewhat color the music then. Just saw this at a very affordable price and I wanted to see if I'd get anything out of it


----------



## FiiO

Here share the review of A1 on Headfonics.
  
 http://headfonics.com/2016/04/the-a1-by-fiio/


----------



## FiiO USA

Hey guys,
  
 Gonna ask u several questions. Usually where do you buy the headphone/player/amp/dac, online or in physical shop? Which physical shop you prefer? Best Buy ？Frys？Riaoshack ?
  
 And is FiiO in your city, if not, would you be troubled without listening practice? Maybe you can recommend a certain physical shop in your city. LOL


----------



## Saoshyant

fiio usa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Gonna ask u several questions. Usually where do you buy the headphone/player/amp/dac, online or in physical shop? Which physical shop you prefer? Best Buy ？Frys？Riaoshack ?
> 
> And is FiiO in your city, if not, would you be troubled without listening practice? Maybe you can recommend a certain physical shop in your city. LOL




Well, of the three options I'd have to choose Best Buy as Radioshack has been in heavy decline for several years, and there's no Fry's in my city. If I could demo the Fiio X7 easily enough, I suspect I'd be quite tempted to pick it up. But really, I almost exclusively buy online for this kind of thing.


----------



## slick1ru2

fiio usa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Gonna ask u several questions. Usually where do you buy the headphone/player/amp/dac, online or in physical shop? Which physical shop you prefer? Best Buy ？Frys？Riaoshack ?
> 
> And is FiiO in your city, if not, would you be troubled without listening practice? Maybe you can recommend a certain physical shop in your city. LOL



I buy on Amazon, based on reviews here and there. I'm disabled so going out is a problem. But when I was going out, Best Buy. But right now I'm looking for an inexpensive portable amp shielded from my new GSM phone. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpawluk91

BEST BUY FOR THE WIN


----------



## FiiO USA

slick1ru2 said:


> I buy on Amazon, based on reviews here and there. I'm disabled so going out is a problem. But when I was going out, Best Buy. But right now I'm looking for an inexpensive portable amp shielded from my new GSM phone. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
*Hi slick1ru2,*
*Thx for your advice, that really help us. *
*Before  I decided purchase sth online, I would also read reviews, which seems to be a habit to me. And even if I don't buy it, I read the reviews for knowing others' experiences.*
*As for the amp, pls kindly tell me your phone type(Android?iPhone? or which brand GSM phone you use?)   So may be I can recommend you one)*
*Nice day.*


----------



## slick1ru2

fiio usa said:


> slick1ru2 said:
> 
> 
> > I buy on Amazon, based on reviews here and there. I'm disabled so going out is a problem. But when I was going out, Best Buy. But right now I'm looking for an inexpensive portable amp shielded from my new GSM phone. Any ideas?
> ...



Sure and thanks, it's the new U.S. Version of the Moto G4.

http://www.motorola.com/us/products/moto-g-family



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FiiO USA

slick1ru2 said:


> Sure and thanks, it's the new U.S. Version of the Moto G4.
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/us/products/moto-g-family
> 
> ...


 
 Hi  *slick1ru2* 
  
 We actually have not tested any amp for Moto G4, since it is the newest cellphone( good choice)
 If convenient, you may try A3, E12,  E12A,and that depends on the headphone of yours.
 Best.
  
 p.s. all these amps are for reference, since listening experience is subjective~


----------



## slick1ru2

fiio usa said:


> slick1ru2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure and thanks, it's the new U.S. Version of the Moto G4.
> ...




Well, it's the only one of my 4 past phones to do it. It's the first with 4G LTE so models that shield that well should work. I was told the A3 still has interference with GSM.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slick1ru2

Oops, I was told the A1. I'm going to try the A6. Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mshontz

fiio usa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Gonna ask u several questions. Usually where do you buy the headphone/player/amp/dac, online or in physical shop? Which physical shop you prefer? Best Buy ？Frys？Riaoshack ?
> 
> And is FiiO in your city, if not, would you be troubled without listening practice? Maybe you can recommend a certain physical shop in your city. LOL


 
 I usually fetch my audio gear from amazon... and for a physical store I go to Guitar Center. BUT, Best Buy I'd heartily recommend because they have such a large number of stores, and to get the FIIO name out of the exclusive knowledge of Audio Junkies, I'd start at Best Buy.


----------



## FiiO USA

mshontz said:


> I usually fetch my audio gear from amazon... and for a physical store I go to Guitar Center. BUT, Best Buy I'd heartily recommend because they have such a large number of stores, and to get the FIIO name out of the exclusive knowledge of Audio Junkies, I'd start at Best Buy.


 
 Thanks for your support,which helps us a lot.
 We will have a try.
 Nice day,


----------



## danmlr

I'm reading a lot of reviews on amazon claiming fake A1's are being sold. Is there a trustworthy seller on amazon or eBay for the A1? Or, can we buy direct from Fiio?


----------



## FiiO

danmlr said:


> I'm reading a lot of reviews on amazon claiming fake A1's are being sold. Is there a trustworthy seller on amazon or eBay for the A1? Or, can we buy direct from Fiio?



 

Hi, danmlr
If the sellers in Amazon are listed in our authorized sellers' listhttp://fiio.net/en/stores), you can purchase without worrying about the authenticity. It is recommended to buy the product from local seller in order to have more convenient after-sale service. But you can also buy product from our Aliexpress ( https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/FiiO-A1-Headphone-Amplifier/1473108_32683540739.html )if there are no sellers in your country. Thank you for your support to FiiO and our product.


----------



## Headzone

Why does Fiio A1 sound alot better when plugged in usb power? Im using battery 5v power, and there is still some noise present from powering it this way. High frequencies sound cleaner & thick and sound image has more depth. Amplifier sounds unstable and a bit weak on battery power only.


----------



## LayLay

So I have a question. I'm thinking of getting this to connect to the RCA line outputs from an amp, so I would have an additional headphone out, plus me or others being able to listen to headphones loud while the rest are listening to the same sound through speakers on moderate to low volumes. (didn't know how handy that can be before I tried)
  
 I know, you're thinking I'm gonna ask about the cable. Sorry, already have the cable I would need. 
  
 My question actually concerns connecting something like this portable headphone amp's mini jack, meant to connect to another mini jack on a smartphone and the like, to the RCA line outputs meant to connect to, well, RCA line inputs. I noticed already while using a computer speaker for such purpose that the RCA line output is quite a bit louder than the one from my Macbook set at full output volume. Is there a possibility of that negatively affecting sound quality, or being damaging to the unit?
  
 Cause this little thing looks really nice, and I particularly like that the input and output ports are at opposite sides, as well as the price compared to the quality I hear about. There's also not much in the way of desktop pure analog amps that I find attractive, and they're all intended for high impedance headphones which I don't plan to buy.
  
 If it matters the headphones I will be using are Koss PortaPro and Senn PX 100-II.
  
 Thanks for reading, and for answering if you so please.


----------



## ClieOS

laylay said:


> ... My question actually concerns connecting something like this portable headphone amp's mini jack, meant to connect to another mini jack on a smartphone and the like, to the RCA line outputs meant to connect to, well, RCA line inputs. I noticed already while using a computer speaker for such purpose that the RCA line output is quite a bit louder than the one from my Macbook set at full output volume. Is there a possibility of that negatively affecting sound quality, or being damaging to the unit?
> ...


 
  
 When the input voltage is beyond what the amp can handle, it can cause distortion on the amp's output, otherwise known as clipping. It however usually won't damage the amp itself. According to FiiO, A1 can handle up to 1.35Vrms ( = 3.81Vpp) - if your RCA's output is over that, then A1 won't work.


----------



## LayLay

clieos said:


> When the input voltage is beyond what the amp can handle, it can cause distortion on the amp's output, otherwise known as clipping. It however usually won't damage the amp itself. According to FiiO, A1 can handle up to 1.35Vrms ( = 3.81Vpp) - if your RCA's output is over that, then A1 won't work.


 
 Thanks, that explained a lot. Checked out on the Fiio page, the spec seems to be called either Max input level or Overload level. (I guess those are the same?) It's alright for the Fiio A1 then, but I think I will be going for the A3 after I calculated the shipping charges on Amazon. (A1 only a 1/3 cheaper when shipping is included, since there's a seller with a low shipping rate for the A3 to my location). It's for a HiFi setup use after all.
  
 A3 clips at a whooping 8 Vrms. 
  
 Merry Christmas.


----------



## FiiO

Product Review Of FiiO Products---From James 

*Chapter Six: A1*

We have finished all the products in 2015. Today we are going to embark on a new journey. Let's move to the product story in 2016.

The A1 is a mini portable headphone amplifier. When it comes to the ancestors of it, we could not miss FiiO's first headphone amplifier, E3. In fact, it should be traced back to the time sequence of E3-E5-E6-A1. The reason why we did not continue the name with the first letter as E is because it caused name puzzles when more and more products of the E series were born.

Like the E3, E5 and E6, the A1 is a headphone amplifier excluding the decoding function. It is compact, with EQ and a removable transparent back clip. It seems that the E3, E5, E6 and A1 are very simple products, but they all well meet the needs of foreign users who use mobile phones and MP3 with some high-impedance yet low-sensitivity headphones. They can effectively increase the driven capacity, and also help to improve the sound quality. Therefore, in overseas markets such as Europe, America, Japan, they are very popular with users including audiophiles. It is roughly estimated that the global sales of these several models were in a total of millions.

However, the Chinese market is different. Those ordinary users were not interested in such products, while audiophiles prefer better and more expensive products. This is actually an interesting phenomenon.


----------



## seanwee

FiiO said:


> Product Review Of FiiO Products---From James
> 
> *Chapter Six: A1*
> 
> ...


So in china its in sort of a dead zone. Not worth it for the normal user, not good enough for the enthusiast.


----------

